# So..It was 1:00am in the morning...



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

And I get an Idea, yet I have not the materials...and...did I mention it is 1:00am and nothing is open that sells these materials....Don't ya hate it when that happens?:voorhees:


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

you have no idea i get my ideas from 2 am to 5 am  best ideas happen at night being quite an all


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

What was the idea?

I will say I love working on my props late at light when it's dark and quiet and have Halloween on in the background.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

MrsMyers666 said:


> What was the idea?
> 
> I will say I love working on my props late at light when it's dark and quiet and have Halloween on in the background.


when halloween is playing i cant agree more!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As the leader of the pack rats, I've never had that problem, lol.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> What was the idea?
> 
> I will say I love working on my props late at light when it's dark and quiet and have Halloween on in the background.


Greenman masks....cheap ones....I shall make one up....tonight...and see If the wife can photograph it and I can e-mail it to you MM....I have no photo bucket at this time,


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

heh, I couldn't sleep, and was looking out the front window to see how the light from the streetlight fell, trying to decide where the props and lighting would go this year.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

That is dedication to your art.....


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> Greenman masks....cheap ones....I shall make one up....tonight...and see If the wife can photograph it and I can e-mail it to you MM....I have no photo bucket at this time,


I'd love to see this so if you have a pic you can definitely email me.

kryptonoff I can actually watch Halloween when I work on anything, even when I make Xmas ornaments LOL. But it is definitely the movie to watch when building for Halloween.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds like a cool idea Jack, I would love to see it also.

there used to be a Home Depot that was open 24 hours in Thornton. I loved that. I would wander the isles at some odd hours of the morning and see what ideas I could come up with.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Used to be a Biggs...and yes, once upon a time while building props for a Haunt..we found ourselves at that one buying red spray paint!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

oh gawwd...to have a 24 hr home depot....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

My hubby currently works P/T at the Depot - he would HATE this thread, but Oh in my dreams I could have so much fun there.....


----------

